# some advice? hyperplasia, prolactin



## MADDEN71 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi I'm Claire, just want to say hi , I'm not sure if I'm doing this right , its awfully complicated, but if I'm not can someone please help I'm 36{never thought i would still not have a baby!!!} but anyway, just about to to celebrate my 3rd wedding anniversary this weekend. I have been  living in Abu dhabi  and Dubai fro the last 14years. I have been off the pill for about 2.5 years and although we weren't  actively trying  for the 1st year we also weren't careful!!!. Anyway have been having very heavy periods i the last year, and getting only 10 days apart. Saw doc she put me on Progesterone. Have also alway had mega sore and tender boobs in the last 10 years, but doctor never seemed very concerned. Anyway have been in and out of hosp in the last 7 months with hyperplasia. My fallopian tubes were blocked, which they unblocked on the 3rd attempt with the dye marker. I came back with some dodgy cells in uterus , which when checked again were clear. Have now had my prolactin levels checked which were high, thus 10years of painfull boomin boobs! Anyway in on my 2nd cycle of clomid, did not ovulate on day 14 as i thought, but on day 11 i think. Feeling very down as my doc hasn't really been giving me all the info she should be, "as in you could ovulate early or late on clomid etc?" so I'm feeling a bit frustrated. All my friends are getting pregnant, have just found out another 2 this week are the luck ones! So I'm on progesterone and clomid, but doc made another miscommunication by telling me to stay on the progesterone, but actually meant me to start it on day 16? So I'm feeling very tearfull and a wee bit agh!!!!
Think my prolactin levels must be high again, as my boobs are killing me and dreading the af again this month, as have realy heavy feeling in tummy 2 weeks before my af, but dont know wether this is due 2 bieng on progesterone for nearly 3 weeks
Anyway after reading about some of you girls in the same situation i don't feel so alone! Hope to hear from someone soon, Any Advice would be much appreciated!
PS i cant seem to GEt into chat room any hints
SE ya Claire


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Only just saw your message.

i too suffer from high prolactin, mine is due to a small growth on my pituitary gland which was confirmed during a MRI scan after my fertility tests showed high prolactin.  I take daily medication to control my levels (called Bromocriptine).  I too have tried clomid but they didn't give me that until my prolactin levels had come down to a normal level.

Have you been offered a MRI to check for a growth?  Are you taking any medication to keep your levels down?  Might be worth asking to be referred to a endocrinologist <sp< about your prolactin levels.

HTH


----------

